# How to do sunrise timelapse?



## Primoz (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi!

I have a question...
If you're doing a timelapse of a sunrise (or sunset) how do you set your exposure? The light is dramatically changing so I guess you have to change and mess up with your exposure settings as well during the timelapse shoot - but then you get an awful video clip with all the "flickering" ("blinking")

Please - can you tell me how it's done? Haven't found any info on this topic on youtube...

Regards, P.


----------



## table1349 (Aug 16, 2011)

It's actually very easy.  You stick around and take the shots manually adjusting your settings for the changing light.  Shoot raw, get the shots as close as possible to the same exposure in camera and correct in PP.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 16, 2011)

Include a gray card in a small spot in the corner.  Then you can adjust each image's exposure in post.


----------



## Garbz (Aug 17, 2011)

Use software to trigger the camera which automatically sets the exposure for you and allows you to set a specific curve for changing exposure. I can't remember what it was called but it's been posted here before.


----------

